# Uk German Shepherd Rescue Fun Dog Show inc Gsd Rally (Northants



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you all know there is a Dog show happening in a few months time - 12th June 2011 - at Irchester Country Park in Northamptonshire.

Now its not your usual Dog show - because it is being held for one reason only - in fact make that two very little special reasons

Can I introduce you to Ruby & Roma - arent they cuties!!










They are two 12 week old puppies in the care of UK German Shepherd rescue - they need a home.....but more importantly they need their sight back. You see these two babys are virtually blind and in order for them to see again it will cost £4000 (£1000 per eye) to correct this problem.

All the volunteers of the rescue are pulling together their resources and contacts to put on a German Shepherd Rally plus ALL BREED novelty show plus fun day!!
They already have wonderful prizes up for grabs, inc hampers from Darlings Real food, Dog monthly Subscriptions, narrowboat cruise, short breaks - the list is ever improving and geting bigger and bigger!!

As well as that there are Rosettes, Trophies, Medals, goodie bags to be won on the day if you enter any of the dog shows.

PLUS Show photography, Agility Demo display & have-a-go agility if you fancy a go!

Cafe, Toilets, Childrens play area & Car Park are all on site.

They have almost all of our classes sponsored already but if you would like to sponsor any of the classes then you can check out the show Schedule on the website

They are also asking for anyone who would like to hold a Stall to let them know and they can give you the details...

- Here is a link to the website - keep checking back as its getting regular updates - Click here for the website UK GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOW

They really really hope alot of you can make it for the day....bring the family, your dogs, enter classes or simply just have a great day out.


----------

